
Pie charts to understand how bad the coronavirus spread is in US - yogiUSA
https://www.yogeshchauhan.com/Projects/COVID-19/Graphs/USA/coronavirus-us-states-pie-charts.php
======
gus_massa
It is expressed as a % of the total tested persons, so it depends a lot how
wide is the testing policy of each state.

~~~
yogiUSA
That's why I have mentioned Total Tests as well. Out of those tests the
percentage of tests positive and negative.

~~~
gus_massa
But without the total population of each state, it is difficult to compare.

I think it is interesting to see the ratio of recorered/active/dead, but also
it is fuzzy because the choices of each state about if the asymptomatic people
get tested and the dobious deadth are tested postmortem.

